# 2010 World Series thread



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A serious slugfest at AT&T Park tonight!

Giants 11, Rangers 7. Fear the Beard!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The Giants come through with a 9 to 0 win, seriously embarassing the Rangers pitching yet again. Cain goes 7 2/3 scoreless innings for the win.

Sweep?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ugh, I can't bear to watch this thread!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Dixie, you KNOW what I'm going to say.

Congrats to the San Francisco Giants, winners of the 2010 World Series! Linsecum was definitely in the zone tonight with another 10 K's over 8 1/2 innings. Renteria hit the game-winning 3-run homer and got the MVP award.
The Rangers were worthy opponents, but the Giants would not be denied. The torture is finally over!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ugh. Although Jaybo is just glad we GOT there, lol!!!!!

Congratulations, we all have lots of respect for the Giants, y'all rocked it... with AUTHORITY!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats to the Giants. Maybe one of these days the Orioles can get back to the World series.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Woot Giants!!!! Finally a Local team wins big again! Now for my Kings!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

There was a world series this year? Must have missed it. Too busy with Halloween.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I hate it! It's just the Dodger Blue I bleed.


----------

